# Macbook qui ne démarre plus et échec de réparation disque



## Doris7 (11 Juin 2017)

Bonjour, après des heures de recherche depuis mon téléphone pour résoudre mon problème j'appelle à l'aide ! 
Mon Macbookpro s'est figé il y a trois jours tandis que je consultais mes emails. Impossible de forcer à quitter, j'ai dû éteindre par le bouton d'alimentation. Depuis je n'ai plus qu'un dossier avec un point d'interrogation clignotant au démarrage. J'ai essayé de réparer le disque plusieurs fois depuis le DVD d'installation et j'obtiens ce message : Taille de noeud B-tree non valable
Que puis je tenter à présent ? Restaurer le système depuis Time Machine ?
Je précise que l'espace libre sur mon Disque dur doit être seulement de 7 go...


----------



## Doris7 (12 Juin 2017)

Personne pour me conseiller ? 
Est ce possible de restaurer le système avec succès avec 2go de mémoire et un disque dur quasi plein ?
Ou est ce que mon disque dur est tout simplement mort et je n'ai plus qu'à changer d'ordinateur ?
Merci à ceux qui voudront bien m'éclairer un peu...


----------



## Yuls (12 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,

Peux tu préciser ton modèle de Macbook Pro ? (année, processeur, système d'origine ? Snow Leopard 10.6.8 ?)

Sans être pessimiste, ca sent le disque dur en rade...

Ce n'est pas une bonne idée de restaurer le système sur le DD interne qui montre des signes de défaillance...

++

*PS :* Le sujet n'a pas de rapport avec AppleScript / Automator, un modo peut-il déplacer le sujet dans la bonne section svp ?


----------



## Doris7 (12 Juin 2017)

Bonjour Yuls, 
Merci d'avoir pris le temps de me lire.
J'ai acheté mon Macbook Pro 5,5 en juillet 2009.
Intel Core 2 duo 2,26 Ghz
Vitesse de bus 1.07 Ghz
2x1 go de mémoire
Snow leopard 10.6.8

Voilà ce que je sais. Je ne me souviens plus du système d'origine.


----------



## Locke (12 Juin 2017)

Doris7 a dit:


> Taille de noeud B-tree non valable


Il semblerait que ton disque dur ait rendu l'âme et il n'y a rien à faire, aucune récupération possible. Tu peux quand même tenter de lancer un AHT qui est dans un des deux DVD qui ont été livrés avec ton MBP, ça confirmera ce problème ou pas.


----------



## Doris7 (12 Juin 2017)

Je veux bien tout essayer mais qu'est ce qu'une AHT ?


----------



## Locke (12 Juin 2017)

AHT _(Apple Hard Test)_ est un petit logiciel qui est livré avec les anciens Mac, il permet de donner des informations sur la santé d'une certaine partie du matériel. Attention, ce n'est pas très fiable, c'est juste une indication. Mais je pense que ton disque dur est bien hors service, lance quand même l'AHT qui est dans un des deux DVD livrés avec ton MBP.


----------



## Doris7 (12 Juin 2017)

L'AHT a été très (trop?) rapide :
1er test, 45 sec et aucune erreur détectée
2ème test tout juste une minute : test de la mémoire et de la carte logique principale. Erreur détectée 4NS/1/40000000: Th1H-81.250
Cela veut dire quelque chose pour toi ?
3éme test : aucune erreur détectée 
Effectivement pas très fiable !
Je vais lancer un test étendu, on verra bien...


----------



## daffyb (12 Juin 2017)

Peut être un problème de nappe


----------



## Doris7 (12 Juin 2017)

daffyb a dit:


> Peut être un problème de nappe


Bonsoir, oui j'avais lu beaucoup de posts à ce sujet, mais comment savoir ? Est ce que problème est visible si l'on ouvre le Macbook ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2017)

Bonsoir *Doris
*

Pour savoir si la nappe est défaillante > il faut que tu testes un démarrage de ton _MacBook Pro_ sur le HDD extrait du Mac et placé en externe dans un boîtier USB.


Pour le boîtier --> tu as un échantillon de modèles sur cette page de MacWay : ☞*Boîtier disque dur 2,5 pouces*☜


Pour le démontage --> tu as ce tuto sur le site iFixit : ☞*HDD du MacBook Pro 13" Unibody mi-2009*☜ (il te faut 2 tournevis : cruciforme Phillips 00 & torx T6)


=> une fois ton HDD extrait et placé dans le boîtier > le boîtier attaché au Mac > tu démarres la touche _alt_ pressée jusqu'à obtention de l'écran de choix des disques de démarrage. Tu sélectionnes le volume de ton OS (si affiché) et tu démarres dessus. Si tout se passe normalement (quoique un peu lentement en USB) --> c'est que la nappe (câble plat reliant le disque à la Carte-Mère et assurant l'alimentation et le transfert des données) est défaillante. À changer dans ce cas. Dans les 50€ pour une de bonne qualité.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2017)

Je crée un nouveau message parce qu'un point m'avait échappé dans ton premier message.

Tu dis qu'en démarrant sur ton DVD d'installation > tu as tenté de réparer le disque (dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque») et que tu as obtenu  le message d'erreur :

```
Taille de noeud B-tree non valable
```

Ce message d'erreur ne concerne pas le disque entier (géré par une table de partition) > mais uniquement le volume (*Macintosh HD* par défaut) qui monte sur la partition principale du disque.

Ce volume est géré par un *système de fichiers* (inscrit sur l'en-tête de la partition). Parmi ses fichiers > il y a un fichier appelé le *Catalogue B-tree* > dont la fonction est de permettre l'accès aux données pour lecture > édition > ajout > suppression.

Ce fichier utilise un procédé en arbre logique > d'où l'expression *B-tree* qui le désigne. Une erreur grave dans le catalogue *B-tree* peut conduire à l'impossibilité de monter le volume.

=> en conséquence > comme ce doit être le seul volume disponible du disque de ton Mac > lorsque tu démarres > le Programme Interne du Mac ne trouve pas de volume démarrable (puisque le volume *Macintosh HD* n'est pas montable à cause de la corruption du fichier du *Catalogue B-tree*) => d'où le *?* qui signifie : aucun volume démarrable trouvé.

----------

Ce nouvel examen (de ma part) > me conduit à me demander si ton problème n'est pas exclusivement logiciel.

Comme le *système de fichiers* qui gère le volume-Système est irréparable > il faudrait que tu *reformates* ce volume (dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» du DVD) > ce qui va remonter un volume neuf vide.

À partir de là > il faudrait que tu récupères ta sauvegarde TM > mais je ne sais pas quel OS tu as et si un démarrage sur ta sauvegarde est possible. Ou si l'option de la récupérer est accessible depuis ton DVD d'installation.

=> bref : ce n'est peut-être pas un problème matériel (nappe) > mais un simple problème logiciel (corruption du système de fichiers qui gère le volume).

Comme tu le vois sans mal > il y a là un dilemme : soit tu dépenses pour un boîtier et tu vois si le volume *Macintosh HD* est affiché et démarrable ; soit tu reformates et ré-installes > et tu testes si tu as un volume opérationnel.


----------



## Doris7 (12 Juin 2017)

Fin du test AHT étendu résultat identique à un chiffre près : 82.250

Bonsoir Macomaniac et merci de ron intervention. 
Je garde donc l'option démontage pour plus tard. 
Je n'y connais rien mais je comprends ce que tu m'expliques dans ton deuxième message. J'ai dans le menu "utilitaires" l'option "restaurer à partir d'une sauvegarde". Est ce ce dont tu parles ?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juin 2017)

Doris7 a dit:


> "restaurer à partir d'une sauvegarde". Est ce ce dont tu parles ?



Oui : c'est ce que je me demandais. Le DDE de ta sauvegarde TM attaché à ton Mac > tu dois donc pouvoir restaurer cette sauvegarde au volume du disque du Mac. À  condition qu'il soit monté.

Je pense que le système de fichiers gestionnaire de ton volume *Macintosh HD* est corrompu et irréparable. Donc le volume ne peut plus être monté. Tu aurais donc intérêt à sélectionner ce volume non monté (grisé sans doute) > le menu "*Effacer*" > ce qui va reformater le volume en question. Cela fait > ayant un volume remonté > tu dois pouvoir y restaurer ta sauvegarde *TM*.


----------



## Doris7 (13 Juin 2017)

Oui c'est exactement ça, le HD est grisé, inmontable ! 
Je vais donc effacer mon disque 
Quelques questions : 
- Est ce que je sélectionne le volume HD ou le disque Hitachi
- Quelle option de sécurité choisir ? La plus sure en 35 passes ?
- J'imagine que je dois laisser en format Mac OS étendu ?

Aprés confirmation de tout ça je me lance ! Merci et bonne journée


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juin 2017)

Tu peux te contenter de sélectionner le volume grisé (non monté) *HD *(si c'est son nom personnalisé par toi).

Tu n'as aucune option de sécurité à choisir (car cela prendrait un temps fou à écrire des *0* sur le disque).

Tu choisis seulement : format = *Mac OS étendu (journalisé)* et nom = ce que tu veux (*Macintosh HD*, ou *HD* ou tout autre à ta fantaisie).

=> en conséquence : l'actuel système de fichiers *jhfs+* (*Mac OS étendu journalisé*) corrompu va être effacé > et un nouveau créé sur l'en-tête de la partition principale de ton disque > remontant un volume vide du nom que tu auras choisi.


----------



## Doris7 (13 Juin 2017)

Eh bien non, ce ne sera pas demain que je viderai ma bourse chez Apple ! 
Effacement du disque et restauration effectués avec succès 
 Je ne sais pas si ça peut être dû au fait qu'il a fait un peu de voiture avant de me lâcher, mais vu son grand âge il sera bien à la maison désormais !
Merci à tous pour votre aide.
Merci à toi Macomaniac pour tes infos très claires et détaillées. 
Bonne journée sous la pomme ensoleillée


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juin 2017)

*Doris*

Ce n'était donc qu'un problème de *système de fichiers* (plus précisément : un problème de *catalogue* corrompu).


un "*système de fichiers*" est une sorte de logiciel invisible qui transforme l'espace de la partition en volume montable > et permet la gestion de données dans ce volume.

des erreurs dans un "*système de fichiers*" sont des accidents logiques qui se produisent à l'usage (à force de manipuler des données > le logiciel-gestionnaire ne "suit" plus) > ou encore en cas d'incidents : extinction brusque > coupure du secteur etc.

=> heureux d'apprendre que tout est rentré dans l'ordre.


----------

